# Beginners Questions



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I am looking at getting into bowfishing and i am wondering what is the best equipment to get. I have an older PSE Nova set at around 65 pound draw. Is that too much and is that a bow that i could use for bowfishing? Is it worth getting a recurve or a special bowfishing bow so that i can snap shoot? I will be primarily shooting at carp in WI and IL from shore or wading with the occasional trip out in the boat. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

that bow will work just fine there no need for a speical bow for bowfishing, i would lower the draw weight to around 45-55, then just a reel and you will be set


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. What type of arrows and reel should i use? Should i be concerned about breaking arrows on rocks in the shallow water?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

High poudage is not needed.
backwater bowfishing or bowfishing extreme are both good on line stores with fast shipping. Go with Muzzy carp tips or cajun piranha tips.Basic arrows with saftey slides are a wise decision. You can set up a spincast reel with heavy braid with an inexpensive reel seat for minimum money. I prefer the retriever bottle reel myself. I wouldn't go all out until you decide you really like it.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

Whisker is right and i would recommend the retriever very simple and very durable , and if you go with the muzzy tips pinch the barbs down close to the shaft this will help penetration and not tear as big a hole going into the fish


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

So if I put the poundage at around 45 pounds and get an AMS Retriever i would be all set to go? Should i take the sight of the bow also?What type of places should i be looking at and what times of day are best? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

i dont use a sight and most guys i see dont use sights, but yeah at 45 pounds and AMS retreiver you will be set. just watch streams out of lakes, culverts from lakes to sloughs. when carp are spawning u should be able to see them jumping around and swimming real shallow with there backs out of the water. a good rule of thumb at least in minnesota is that when the cottonwood trees start dropping there cotton that is when the carp spawn is starting and i must say i go off this every year and it is right on.


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

if you live near the nwsuburbs of chicago gat guns in having a clearence on bowfishing equipment. It would definately be worth looking at.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I will defiantly take a look at GAT Guns, i have bought lots of stuff from them and they are a great store. I work about 5 minutes from GAT so that works out well. Medic427, what are some areas that are good to look at for shooting some carp in the Northwest burbs? The Fox River, Chain O Lakes, Kishwaukee river, small ponds? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

i fish on the chain there is a place called barnacle bobs that rents boats for 20 bucks if you have an outboard its pretty good deal then if you go were the fox meets grass those shallows around there are real good. Gat has a right handed package that includes a retrevier rest and 2 arrows for 140. they also have a muzzy package that includes a reel rest reel seat and arrow for 80. there isn't a huge selection but there prices are the cheapest. They also have Zebco 808's for 24 dollars.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok thanks for the advice. Do you ever fish lower on the Fox, like from Mchenry down to Elgin areas? Just wondering if there are any good areas that you know of in that area. Thank for all the help.


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

never tried there but it would probablly work out well as long as there is grassy shallows


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I will go out in a coupleweeks and see how it goes.


----------

